# Сошел ли я с ума???

## Xelainis

Что-то я, кажется, совсем ничего не понимаю.

Есть у меня достаточно установок Gentoo и все везде было

прекрасно.

Но вот, добавился еще один серверочек. На нем тоже установлен

Gentoo, точно такой же как и на других машинах.

И вот что я никак не пойму:

cron почему-то на этой машине не выполняет пользовательские

задания.

Т.е. к примеру, делаю crontab -e -u someuser

Добавляю строку

10 12 * * * echo test | /usr/lib/sendmail -f my@adress my@address

Выжидаю... Подходит время выполнения, но(!) задание не выполняется.

В логах даже не видно, что cron попытался его выполнить.

Та же самая строка добавленая в /etc/crontab выполняется.

Так же строка в /etc/crontab с у казанием в качестве пользователя,

от которого запускать задание, someuser  -- не выполняется.

Хотя на других машинах все всегда было ОК.

Вот  и где  я чего промахнулся?

----------

## Urs

Попробуй собрать крон с поддержкой DEBUGGING,

тогда его можно будет пускать c флагом -x:

```

-x debugflag [,...]

    Enable writing of debugging information to standard output. One or more of the following comma separated debugflag identifiers must be specified: 

bit       currently not used    

ext       make the other debug flags more verbose    

load       be verbose when loading crontab files    

misc       be verbose about miscellaneous one-off events    

pars       be verbose about parsing individual crontab lines    

proc       be verbose about the state of the process, including all of its offspring    

sch    be verbose when iterating through the scheduling algorithms    

test    trace through the execution, but do not perform any actionsny actions

```

----------

## Alarik

А сам cron запущен? 

Возможно ты забыл добавить его.

----------

